# i got bluetooth earbuds but they won’t pair to each other



## govever70

both earbuds connect to my iphone individually but they don’t connect at the same time. so when my right earbud plays my left one does not but when my left one plays my right one does not. my earbuds are the haylou-gt1


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi govever70, and welcome to TSG.

I found a YouTube video that may be of some help. It shows how to first pair the earbuds to each other and then to your device.


----------

